# My new little toy



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw this 350 lb electric lift
on craigs list for sale last week and thought
it might come in handy for 75 gallon installs in garages...

I tried it out today by myself on a 50 gal and a 40....

I Did not relize how well it would work and
now I think I am already spoiled without having to 
dead lift these up on stands is nice


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Not a bad way to be spoiled. Your back appreciates it, I'm sure.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good find Mark.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

is that like a powermate stairclimbing hand truck?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Flyin Brian said:


> is that like a powermate stairclimbing hand truck?


 
its ccalled The mule ....new its about 1600 
I found it on craigs list used but basically brand new for $500,, 

its not a stair runner, they cost about 3k or more
its just a 350lb power lift to about 6 foot high...

stupid me...

I dont actually know what all it does yet cause I have not read all the instructions for it or what it all does for sure......maybe the wheels are powered some how but I have not figured it out yet... I dont know...

all I know about it so far is you can roll it around freely in a garage and you can slide up under the water heater stand and lift up to a 75 gallon 6 feet in the air if you so choose... and then set it over the stand..

I figure its worth 20 bucks a heater cause i dont need anyone along with me on the 50s.... so I should break even on it at 25 heaters....:thumbsup:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

well then it will suite you just fine with the app. your using it for, good deal for 500.00 you payed less than half of what it would cost new, hope it lasts ya a good while.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Good find Mark.


 
tommy...do you know how to flip that picture???


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm going over to craigslist for a few minutes. I want one, too


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

This is the best deal I could find on craigslist on short notice 👀
https://batonrouge.craigslist.org/tld/4762505013.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I saw this 350 lb electric lift
> on craigs list for sale last week and thought
> it might come in handy for 75 gallon installs in garages...
> 
> ...


Hey that's a Bradford white,thought you only installed Raheem whs???


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I saw this 350 lb electric lift
> on craigs list for sale last week and thought
> it might come in handy for 75 gallon installs in garages...
> 
> ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sparky said:


> Hey that's a Bradford white,thought you only installed Raheem whs???


He's taking out the BW heater..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> He's taking out the BW heater..


No,that looks like a brand new heater to me,he must have installed it then beat the hell out of the gas valve to get it fired up:laughing::laughing::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> No,that looks like a brand new heater to me,he must have installed it then beat the hell out of the gas valve to get it fired up:laughing::laughing::thumbup::thumbup:


 
Oh hell no I never abuse them.......

I used my mule today by myself in a real tight corner ,,,, took out a 
bradford White that was 6 years and 3 months old and slid a Rheem back in place.... It was Extremely tight spot but it worked like a charm, I am pretty sure I could not have man handled the heater in or out with the fridge and water softener beside it... 

I am getting real fond of that tool


----------

